# 1st IUI failed! *



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

I am gutted  my period turned up yesterday with avengence and its soo painful.  Did actually start IVF but it was changed to IUI after poor response only 1 follicle.  Have rung the lister and I am waiting for my dr to call back.  Does it ever get any easier?


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Big hugs to you, sorry it didn't work   

Minkey x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Becks

It's horrible to get a BFN.  Give yourself some time to process what's happened and be kind to yourself because a treatment cycle takes a lot out of you physically and emotionally.  The pain is like a grief for what might have been.

Treatment can work and does work and there's still so much hope but that doesn't take away this pain.  Have you joined one of the IUI threads?  There's lots of support here when you're having treatment - we've all been there.

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Hon,

I am so sorry to hear that your IUI failed. Its not easy.. keep going you WILL get there.

Lots of        

Emma xx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

sorry to hear your cycle didn't work this time  

It's disheartening at the time but you have to pick yourself up and keep going. Me and DH got so disheartened with it we stopped for a good few months to give ourselves a break. No one tells you how difficult it's going to be but the girls on here are great - they've all been there - use them!! I know I did.

Hope everything goes well in the future    
sending you some


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hiya

I can totally understand how you feel, this is also my first IUI and I have just found out today that it was unsuccessful.  I am at work today and finding it very difficult to carry on, I just feel so flat.  

I am sure we will both get there in the end...

Take care of yourself

cal xx


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Cal/Becks please hang in there - its horrible when it fails - I think especially with the first, at the back of your mind you think that all you need is a little bit of help and it will work - and then when it doesn't, you are crushed!  I felt the same way and then got a BFP on my second go, so it does happen.  Outspan is right, join one of the groups here they will really help you through this!

Sending you best wishes and     - remember, IUI does work sometimes but it might not be the first time!

GT


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Becks

So sorry to hear that - hope you are okay.  

I am in a similar situation - first cycle IUI this month and just got AF on Friday.  We didn't get as far as basting because I ovulated early and my pre basting scan showed an empty follie (I only got one big enough also).  We were told to go away and try naturally but no luck.  

Let's look to the future and hope for better luck next time.  We are having a break this cycle then might start again next time.  Look after yourself and stay strong,

love
Clara xx


----------

